# Editing questions



## Touch Of Death (Feb 27, 2004)

I was noticing while editing some spelling errors from one of my posts, just after submitting it, that someone or something had already edited the word "cocking" or more precisly "**** that leg" from my post. I checked it today and I swear it was changed (but I don't remember if I did it). Are you trying to eliminate this word from our MA Talk vocabulary even if its in an appropriate context?
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 27, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I was noticing while editing some spelling errors from one of my posts, just after submitting it, that someone or something had already edited the word "cocking" or more precisly "**** that leg" from my post. I checked it today and I swear it was changed (but I don't remember if I did it). Are you trying to eliminate this word from our MA Talk vocabulary even if its in an appropriate context?
> Sean


 There it goes again.
sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2004)

The filter is sorta stupid.  It can't sence word intent, just letter combinations.  Unfortunately, because a few individuals abused things, we've had to expand the filter to cover a lot of common slang terms, which also have normal, and often martial usage.

Its automatic.  

And, I'll be honest....a royal PITA for us as we want to treat folks like adults, but a few bad apples ruin things.


All that said.... if there is a term that you see is being filtered, and you feel it shouldn't be, send me a PM and space the letters out   l i k e  t h i s  so they don't get filtered, and we'll look into things.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 27, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The filter is sorta stupid.  It can't sence word intent, just letter combinations.  Unfortunately, because a few individuals abused things, we've had to expand the filter to cover a lot of common slang terms, which also have normal, and often martial usage.
> 
> Its automatic.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Sean :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah I had that happen with the word sucking on another forum...and I was talking about a science experiment with sucking air out and it replaced sucking with stinking...lol...word intent would be nice


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2004)

Remember when AOL's filters got people talking about breast cancer? These things have no semantic sense.

I remember when shito-ryu karate got censored here (now fixed, I think).


----------

